# Can't hear myslef sing at practice.



## Hybrid138 (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm not sure if this belongs here. Anyway, I can't hear myself sing at practice and when I can't hear my voice I basically can't sing. So the little of my voice that I can hear is way off pitch. When I do acoustic stuff my singing is way better because I can hear myself. My band has a really cheap little PA and I'm a back up vocalist but I have my own little features and what not. When the whole band is playing vocals get drowned out and my voice is lower so it's even harder to hear. We have our mics as loud as we can get them without feedback. We have one monitor by our drummer and one on the ground angled upwards at me. I try to get as far away from the drums as possible but it isn't enough. Any suggestions? Would using ear plugs help or hurt my situation?


----------



## McCap (Aug 28, 2010)

Earplugs normally suck away the higher frequencies. All the rumbling bass will still come through.
On the other hand as you hear your voice from the inside as well, it might help. But you will have to get used to it. I tried singing with earplugs and it felt odd, so I settled for one plug (sounds odd but worked quite well).

Best solution would be in ear monitoring...


----------



## Hybrid138 (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah i think that's the best solution but probably the most expensive


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 28, 2010)

Hybrid138 said:


> Yeah i think that's the best solution but probably the most expensive



Expensive? Earplugs are pretty cheap, even for the nicer sets. 

I think you're thinking of in ear monitors.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Aug 28, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Expensive? Earplugs are pretty cheap, even for the nicer sets.
> 
> I think you're thinking of in ear monitors.



In McCap's post the last line mentions in ear monitoring and the OP commented on that not the ear-plugs


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 28, 2010)

Deadnightshade said:


> In McCap's post the last line mentions in ear monitoring and the OP commented on that not the ear-plugs



I'm officially not posting from my iPhail anymore.


----------



## DaveCarter (Aug 28, 2010)

In-ear monitoring would definitely be the best solution, but is indeed very expensive if you want to do it properly. I know many vocalists who prefer using earplugs because you can hear yourself really well, the isolation gives you that "voice-inside-your-head" feeling which means you should be able to pitch properly even in a loud environment, so long as you can still hear the rest of the band well enough to pitch against. The only other option is to turn everything else down, most bands rehearse far too loud for the space that theyre in. Rather than bringing the guitars up to match the drummer then trying to push the vocals over the top, the smart method is to work backwards from the vocals. Give the vocals as much as you can without them feeding back, then everyone else brings themselves up to a suitable volume. The biggest problem here is drummers who are unable to play at anything below 100% volume!


----------



## Explorer (Aug 28, 2010)

And this, of course, is the reason finding a versatile drummer is important. If the drummer can do a fade out ending in an audition, then you know the technique will allow for things besides a full-out approach.

+1 on SplinteredDave's recognition that one should start with vocal levels (without strain), and then set other volume levels. 

Hybrid, you might also consider putting the monitors away from where the drummer feels he needs to be heard above them. I'm also assuming that you are all running directly into the PA system, instead of having a bunch of people running huge amps which don't point directly at their own ears. That situation will also lead to people not being aware of their own volume levels, and of pushing things even higher....


----------



## youheardme (Aug 29, 2010)

Try the Mackie-SRM150-400


See attached


----------



## SargeantVomit (Aug 31, 2010)

Main solutions.

1: Turn down. Band too loud. 
2: Upgrade PA. Can't keep up.
3: Learn to deal with it. Hearing yourself is a luxury in a lot of venues.

Also, you might be able to coax more volume out of the monitor if it isn't facing the microphone and if you spend some time on the EQ. 500hz tends to be a problem, so does 1.2khz.


----------



## Trypios (Aug 31, 2010)

A temporary solution for now...
Close one ear with your finger while you're singing. It works


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 31, 2010)

Try a set of these before popping for more PA. I'll bet it helps. They're very balanced, so unlike the foam plugs you'll be able to hear the band.

Also, rehearse at the minimum volume you can. Guitarists like to be loud, but it seldom actually helps rehearsal.


----------



## 7slinger (Aug 31, 2010)

get a good pair of isolation headphones...will protect your hearing from the band some and then you can bring your vocal level up to a point where you can hear yourself with the mixer


----------



## Hybrid138 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for all the tips guys. I think I'm going to try some ear plugs first. To clear a few more things up

I play guitar and do backup so I can plug up one ear with my finger unless I do some crazy one handed stuff or I'm not playing.

Me and our bass player both have amps. His little bass combo amp is maxed out and I'm louder than him so I think turning both of us down is a good way to start as well.

Our drummer is very loud. He can play softer but he doesn't enjoy himself and we practice in an upstairs room so I don't think that would make much of a difference.

That Mackie-SRM150-400 think looks really cool. I'm going to have to do some research on that. 

But the ear plug thing seems to be the simplest and cheapest way to start. So I'll try that. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------

